# Citalopram



## Smirnoff (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi

How fab to have the option to speak to a Pharmacist here!

I wonder whether you could give me your thoughts on Citalopram before and during pregnancy please?  Im taking 20mg - and have been for some time since it levels me out (completely - ie I am now a happy contented person rather than an angry miserable one!).  Im about to start ICSI and would be really worried if I had to give up Citalopram - with the added issues of fertility drugs making me short tempered, I dont want to be without the support of this drug.

My Consultant knows I am taking this and hasnt told me to stop so Im assuming he thinks the benefits outweigh the risks - but do you know what the risks are, if any?

I really appreciate your opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Smirnoff,

Love the username  Maybe I should change mine to Gordon's 

Citalopram is okay to use during treatment. It isn't the first choice antidepressant in pregnancy as there isn't as much data on its use compared to some of the older antidepressants i.e. amitriptyline fluoxetine. Usually someone with a new diagnosis of depression would be started on one of these drugs instead. However people already prescribed citalopram and responding well to it would generally be kept on it during pregnancy. Risk of withdrawing it and causing depression to return may be more harmful to mother and baby in the long run.

As far as we can tell with the evidence to date it is not teratogenic (causing malformations) and although there might be a tiny risk of neonatal withdrawal (as there is with all antidepressants) it does not cause any harm from this. So far no evidence of any developmental problems in children either. Again we don't have the volume of data on exposure to citalopram that we have with other drugs so we can't say that 100% it's perfectly fine but everything we do know so far seems to say it's ok.

The advantage that it does have over fluoxetine, for example, is that it can be used safely in breastfeeding after birth so you wouldn't need to change your prescription after baby is born.

As you say I'm assuming consultant is happy that risk outweighs benefit in yor case. Suggest you have a chat to them if you want to know any more.

Hope this helps and all the best for treatment    

Maz x


----------



## Smirnoff (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe you could change to 'Absolut'?!  

Maz - thank you so much for taking time out to give me the benefit of your knowledge - and for such a detailed response.  I truly appreciate it.

Feeling very   about everything at the minute.  Long may it continue!

Thanks again.

xxx


----------

